# why cant packages be picked up on sundays via an automated computer system!??



## panda (Jun 29, 2013)

my brand new watanabe came in the mail today, but i wasnt home to sign for the package due to late night escapades. argh, atleast i will actually be looking FORWARD to monday, lol.


----------



## berko (Jun 29, 2013)

i think this system does exist in germany. it looks like this:

http://www.bitpage.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/dhl_packstation22.jpg


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 30, 2013)

yep had a couple of pass a rounds that just sat there for a couple days. enjoy until then.:groucho:


----------



## panda (Jun 30, 2013)

the anxiousness...!!


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 6, 2013)

If you take a moment to consider all the inconveniences people suffer in this world waiting a couple days for a knife seems pretty insignificant. But yeah it sucks . . .


----------



## panda (Jul 7, 2013)

1st world problems.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 14, 2013)

I have often thought that if one of the parcel companies decided to deliver on Sundays they would do very well. I am surprised nobody does it.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 14, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I have often thought that if one of the parcel companies decided to deliver on Sundays they would do very well. I am surprised nobody does it.



somebody probably said the same thing about restuarants a generation ago, and look what happened:scared4:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 15, 2013)

labor of love said:


> somebody probably said the same thing about restuarants a generation ago, and look what happened:scared4:



Yeah now Sundays one of my most profitable days.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 15, 2013)

i cant work on sundays, gets in the way of my football pleasure


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 15, 2013)

Gets in the way of my drinking pleasure...

What's that quote? Work is the bane of the drinking class? Oscar Wilde I think?


----------

